# Is it possible to run dual monitors off a Powerbook G4?



## freaky (Feb 28, 2005)

Is it possible to run dual-monitors (50% screen on left monitor and 50% of screen on right monitor) using a PowerBook G4 (aluminum)? If so, can someone tell me what adapters I would need in order to do this?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 28, 2005)

Your alu-Powerbook comes with the correct adapter for a VGA monitor. If you have a monitor with DVI, then just plug it in. The 12" PowerBook includes adapters for both types of monitors. The larger 15 and 17 need only the VGA adapter, also included.


----------



## freaky (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you know if there is anyway that I can get it to display the desktop on two monitors?


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, just add a second monitor, you'll see your desktop extended to both monitors. If you are asking about having the main menu bar on both monitors (and the same image on both), that would be mirroring, which is an option in your displays System Preference. If you want an extended desktop, then your menu bar will be on one display only. You can move windows across both displays and arrange them any way you like! Have fun!


----------



## lurk (Mar 1, 2005)

The above explanations work when the built in powerbook screen is one of the two monitors in question.  Were you wanting to drive two separate external monitors?


----------



## xero (Mar 1, 2005)

you can actually have 3 displays total on a PowerBook 15 or 17". two external DVI displays (apple 20 or 23" displays or other 3rd party DVI or VGA display) and the screen on the PowerBook. you just need the VTBook from VillageTronic. 
http://www.villagetronic.com/e_pr_vtbook.html

it's a PC Card slot video card. works good for me. I drive two 20" Apple Studio Displays and the internal 17" screen on the PowerBook. plenty of desktop space.


----------

